# GC surf 7/14 and 7/16



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

Fished two mornings. Bunch of small whiting, couple of spot. Had enough for lunch today but threw a bunch back. Caught two of the smallest pompano I have ever seen. One huge Ray that excited people walking by. Took a while to drag him in. Got a nice lady fish that I hoped was something good until I saw him jump. Got most of the usual trash fish. Lizard fish, sea robin, and pin fish but surprisingly no sharks. Was slow for sure. Water is hot. 

Bait was harder to come by than usual. No colonies of fleas. Looks like the people I saw netting shrimp every day for the tackle shops for the last two years have finally thinned the shrimp. I have been throwing a net in the same place for 30 years and have never seen as few shrimp as I see now. Looks like you can't catch coolers full every low tide forever. Saw a couple trying today but it is slim pickings now. Maybe they will build back now. 

Hope to be back in a couple of weeks. Good luck everybody.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

I pretty much had the same results all week. Super hot and tiny whiting.I was staying on 62 ave. The kids did catch a lot of small sharks from 8:30pm. Most of my whiting was on cut strips of pinfish. Shrimp Fishbites got nibbled down to netting, I guess nothing big enough to take it in their mouth.:beer::fishing:


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

GC Since73 said:


> Looks like the people I saw netting shrimp every day for the tackle shops for the last two years have finally thinned the shrimp.
> View attachment 21713


We have a bad outbreak of black gill that's hurting the shrimp population this year


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

Maybe that is it but I went to another place that is less convenient for me and didn't have a problem catching them. They were catching big coolers full in June and I was able to catch them pretty easily if I got there first. I still see plenty of the tiny ones jumping around when the net hits. They are just too little for the net.


----------

